# Songs for heavy sets



## billmd6753 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm looking for new music to add onto my ipod.  Most of my ipod is filled with rock music like Metallica, Disturbed, Godsmack, Five Finger Death Punch etc.  I also have some rap like Rick Ross, 2Pac, Biggie, etc.  Just looking for some new stuff to add to my playlist.  Any and all suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## tgarza (Apr 13, 2011)

Hatebreed


----------



## Vick (Apr 13, 2011)

[/YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGKR5Oe-4Oc




YouTube - Cold - Suffocate






YouTube - Get It Up - Mindless Self Indulgence (with lyrics)" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





YouTube - Get It Up - Mindless Self Indulgence (with lyrics)">YouTube - Get It Up - Mindless Self Indulgence (with lyrics)" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">










YouTube - My Dick - Mickey Avalon (Lyrics)" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





YouTube - My Dick - Mickey Avalon (Lyrics)">YouTube - My Dick - Mickey Avalon (Lyrics)" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">



" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





YouTube - Cold - Suffocate






YouTube - Get It Up - Mindless Self Indulgence (with lyrics)" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





YouTube - Get It Up - Mindless Self Indulgence (with lyrics)">YouTube - Get It Up - Mindless Self Indulgence (with lyrics)" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">










YouTube - My Dick - Mickey Avalon (Lyrics)" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





YouTube - My Dick - Mickey Avalon (Lyrics)">YouTube - My Dick - Mickey Avalon (Lyrics)" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">



">YouTube - Cold - Suffocate






YouTube - Get It Up - Mindless Self Indulgence (with lyrics)" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





YouTube - Get It Up - Mindless Self Indulgence (with lyrics)">YouTube - Get It Up - Mindless Self Indulgence (with lyrics)" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">










YouTube - My Dick - Mickey Avalon (Lyrics)" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





YouTube - My Dick - Mickey Avalon (Lyrics)">YouTube - My Dick - Mickey Avalon (Lyrics)" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">



" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">


----------



## Marat (Apr 13, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Hubauer (Apr 13, 2011)

YouTube - Halo Reach - Heart Of Courage

This is not crazy ultra death metal, _but it is powerful._ I usually don't like big band, classical sounding music, but this song gets me pumped.


----------



## Rodja (Apr 13, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> YouTube - Halo Reach - Heart Of Courage
> 
> This is not crazy ultra death metal, _but it is powerful._ I usually don't like big band, classical sounding music, but this song gets me pumped.


If you dig this, then look up Immediate on YT.  Amazing orchestral pieces.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 13, 2011)

Korn, Marilyn Manson, Zombie, Pantera.  All classic stuff...  Raamstien if you dont mind not knowing what the fuck they are saying.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 13, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video











Best two songs ever to lift to.


----------



## Rodja (Apr 13, 2011)

Redneck is better


----------



## buff1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Korn, Marilyn Manson, Zombie, Pantera.  All classic stuff...  Raamstien if you dont mind not knowing what the fuck they are saying.



You read my play list brotha


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 13, 2011)

roy jones - cant be touched
skrillex


----------



## niki (Apr 13, 2011)

Lamb of God, Cradle of Filth, Strapping Young Lad, Children of Bodom, Slipknot, Living Sacrifice, Nightwish, Behemoth, Scar Symmetry, Solution .45, Dethklok, Demon Hunter, All That Remains, Eluveitie.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 13, 2011)

I think we usually do this thread about twice a year right?






YouTube Video















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 14, 2011)

Drowning pool - Bodies


i listen to this one for my heaviest sets


----------



## Captain Krunch (Apr 14, 2011)

SKillet-Awake and alive,Hero
Breaking Benjamin-all there music kicks ass
Red-
Green Day-
Bound-Not Afraid to die
Papa Roach-
Creed-


----------



## dteller1 (Apr 14, 2011)

YouTube - Maylene and the Sons of Disaster - Darkest Of Kin

that band is all you need

or equally....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl0Z72PoDdY&feature=relmfu


----------



## TampaSRT (Apr 14, 2011)

tgarza said:


> Hatebreed


----------



## TampaSRT (Apr 14, 2011)

I have been rocking some old school Slayer the last few workouts.


----------



## slo truck (Apr 14, 2011)

I jam a lot of Volbeat and Social Distortion. Cant link any not enough post.


----------



## niki (Apr 14, 2011)

Volbeat is amazing.


----------



## stepaukas (Apr 14, 2011)

lol!!! this is a workout forum!!!
go to mtv for your answer....
you need music to have a great workout??? holy shit!!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 14, 2011)

Zombie.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Apr 14, 2011)

Ten Thousand Fists - Disturbed.

Especially the beginning.


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 14, 2011)

HATEBREED, MUD VANE, PANTERA, DOWN, SLIPKNOT, STONE SOUR, ATRYU, 5 finger deth punch, DEVIL DRIVER, BLOOD for BLOOD,


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 14, 2011)

Dmx


----------



## ahiggs (Apr 16, 2011)

motorhead-the game!!


----------



## maxwkw (Apr 16, 2011)

Tool, Rage Against the Machine, hatebreed


----------



## Pony (Apr 16, 2011)

http://youtu.be/FTxGiAiuXtY 

This one goes best with a punching bag...


----------



## mastodon25 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mastodon, Deftones, The Sword

Deftones-Head Up is a good listen for a heavy lift


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 16, 2011)

Tool 
white zombie
type o negative
rage against the machine
pumpkins (mayonnaise is pretty heavy)
pantera
appetite for destruction (guns and roses)


----------



## MDR (Apr 16, 2011)

I find music distracting, especially if I'm going heavy.  I focus better with nothing.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 16, 2011)

The last one is a bit hard core and should only be used when doing sets in the 3-5 rep range.  GICH! 




YouTube Video









 






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 16, 2011)

gearsmcgilf said:


> the last one is a bit hard core and should only be used when doing sets in the 3-5 rep range.  Gich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's shot out


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The last one is a bit hard core and should only be used when doing sets in the 3-5 rep range.  GICH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea....really thought I'd get a laugh out of my post with the Biebs as my last video...obviously either people don't pay much attention to these posts or lots of people really dig working out to ol' JB!


----------



## SFW (Apr 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Hell (Apr 18, 2011)

Darkthrone
Immortal
Pantera
Slayer
Belphegor - My most listened too this past year and a 1/2
Sepultura
Misery Index
Hypocrisy


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 18, 2011)

YouTube - [ORIGINAL] Parrot Sings Let the Bodies Hit the Floor


----------



## habaneroo (Apr 30, 2011)

"Back on my regimen" sticman,look it up on youtube or spotify


----------



## bentoverrows (Apr 30, 2011)

Raunchy - Phantoms

(I wasn't trying to see but I was looking around........
  I wasn't trying to hide but I was dying inside.......
  ...........ALL MY PAIN THROUGH OUT ALL ......MY HEART IS COLD )


----------



## zok37 (May 1, 2011)

pantera, korn,marilyn manson, hatebreed, belphegor


----------



## Zaphod (May 1, 2011)

Mega Hertz, Rob Zombie, Marilyn Manson, Rammstein.  Just about any metal.


----------



## Tomn (May 3, 2011)

I like to listen to rage against the machine, Hedpe, nine inch nails, beastie boys when im in the gym


----------



## jo101 (May 3, 2011)

Blue October!


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 3, 2011)

Dmx


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 4, 2011)

Stemm - "Face the Pain"
Murderdolls - "Let's go to War"
As I Lay Dying - "The Sound of Truth"
Atreyu - "Bleeding Mascara"
Atreyu - "Right Side of the Bed"
Atreyu - "The Crimson"
(Actually any of Atreyu's old stuff is SICK for working out. ANything from the album "Suicide Notes and Butterfly Kisses"
Avenged Sevenfold - "Unholy Confessions"
Digital Summer - "Disconnect"
Digital Summer - "Now or Never"
Dope - "Debonaire"
Eminem - "Til I Collapse"
Drowning pool - "The Game"
Eminem - "Rabbit Run"
From Autumn to Ashes - "The After Dinner Payback"
Flaw - "Get up again"
Hatebreed - "Live for this"
Hatebreed - "I will be Heard!"
Hed PE - "Suffa"
Hollywood Undead - "Undead"
Hollywood Undead - "Hear me Now"
Hollywood Undead - "Been to Hell"
Lil' Jon - "Throw it Up"
Marilyn Manson - "Beautiful People"
Marilyn Manson - "This is the New Shit"
Roy Jones Jr. - "Go Hard or Go Home"
Roy Jones Jr. - "Bodyhead anthem"
Roy Jones Jr. - "Can't be Touched"
Sevendust - "Face to Face"
Silent Civilian - "Rebirth of the Temple"
Silent Civilian - "Wrath"
Slipknot - "Heretic Anthem"
Slipknot - "People = Shit"
Slipknot - "Pulse of the Maggots"
Static-X - "Push It"
Stone Sour - "30-30-150"
Stone Sour - "Made of Scars"
Tech N9ne - "The Beast"
Tech N9ne - "Riot maker"
Union Underground - "Across the Nation"
Young Buck - "Stomp (Remix)"
DMX - "Already"


*Just to name a few lol... Workout music is kinda my thing. PM me if you want some more, I'll send you my "Liftin' Sh!t" Playlist *


----------



## Supervette101 (May 8, 2011)

Dope: die mf die mf die 

when ever i load the bar for heavy squats


----------

